# Finally got my Havanese!!!! (long)



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

It all started with a Hav puppy I groomed. I fell in love right then and there. Then I lurked here. Then joined, then became much more smitten with the breed. And now here I am, as a Havanese owner!!

His name is Louis and he will be 2 years old at the end of March. I was apprehensive about adding another dog, especially a toy size. I am so in love with him it's not even funny! I love his size and he is sturdy. It's only been our 4th day together, but he acts like he's been with me all his life. I took him out after only having him for a day, and people commented "Aw, he loves you so much, he knows your his momma" when he'd give me kisses. Those people didn't even know how new he was to me!

He is such a funny little guy. Very curious and SUPER playful. The first couple of nights I didn't know he had a voice (I was in a hotel with other crated dogs), and he never made a peep. Until I brought him home and left him crated downstairs by himself while I took a shower upstairs. He sure did have a voice then and he made it loud and clear! I can tell he doesn't like being alone. He really loves other dogs and so glad that he and my standard poodle, Leroy, get along so well. He is great when crated around other dogs or people. When I first got him, I broke all my rules. 1. No dogs on the furniture (I put him in my hotel bed), 2. No people food (I fed him macaroni and cheese), and 3. No people food while I'm eating (I fed him with my fork in between bites)... sooo.... looks like he's gonna get away with a lot lol. What else is weird is that I'm not a fan of drop coat breeds. I never liked how they looked, but there is something about the Hav that is so utterly adorable. I especially love those big brown eyes. Louis walks on a leash and stares at me the whole time. I love how the Havanese are not self-centered. They want to please you and be with you. One of his favorite things to do is plop down and stare at me to see what I'll do next. He also follows me everywhere (along with Leroy), and I always have to watch where I step cause he literally follows on my heels. If I'm wearing flip flops, he will step on the back of my slippers all the time. 

He cracks me up when he gets hyper cause he RLH ALL over the house at top speed. When he's on carpet it sounds like a stampede of horses, and then when he's on the kitchen floor, it sounds like frantic, scratchy shuffles. He is so brave and initiates play with Leroy, a 60+lb dog. Louis thinks he's a big dog. Leroy is very handsy and flails around like a big giraffe and stomps his feet everywhere, but surprisingly he hasn't stepped on Louis yet. It's a very coordinated type of play, and when Leroy did touch Louis with his paw it was gentle. I groomed Louis a little bit today but can't give him a full bath till his stitches from his neuter come out next week. I know Havanese are supposed to look "natural," but his unkept, DIRTY, look is driving me crazy as a groomer - and especially an owner of a well coiffed poodle. He is so good on the grooming table which makes me VERY happy. I banded his topknot (he just lays down calmly during the whole thing), grinded his nails, gave a sanitary trim, washed, blowdried, and brushed his feet and tail. I also put the high velocity blow drier around his face to see what he'd do. He took it well. I also plucked and cleaned his ears - he did great! I can't wait to give him a full bath and brushout. I will try to keep him in coat, but we will see with the Texas summer. He gets hot really easily because he runs around and then wants to cuddle and he pants like crazy.

Right now we are working on potty manners because he wants to mark in the house. I watch him like a hawk and take him outside frequently. I praise him wildly when he pees outside. Hopefully his testosterone will level out and once he gets used to his home, he will stop marking. I also plan on switching him to being raw fed. He ran into Leroy's crate and tried shoving his face into his raw food so I can tell he'll love it!


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

*more pics!*

First photo is the view from my toilet! lol They love following me there. I also have backup groupies of two hairless cats too.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

OH MY GOODNESS!! Congratulations!! he is absolutly ADORABLE!!
Is he a rescue!?? what's the story!?? He looks SO happy in those pics, congratulations!!!!
Also, you said you don't like the dirty, unkept look... but I So don't see that in him, I think he looks GORGEOUS just the way he is!


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

TilliesMom said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!! Congratulations!! he is absolutly ADORABLE!!
> Is he a rescue!?? what's the story!?? He looks SO happy in those pics, congratulations!!!!
> Also, you said you don't like the dirty, unkept look... but I So don't see that in him, I think he looks GORGEOUS just the way he is!


Thank you!! I am so thrilled to have him! And it will give me lots of practice on drop coat breeds and also what will please Hav owners! 

I got him from a breeder who was looking to rehome him. He's a retired show dog, so that is probably why he's so good on the grooming table. I just love how happy-go-lucky he is! He's always wagging his tail. He is also a sensitive boy, cause he tried peeing on the corner of the bed. I told him a firm NO and he ran under the bed all scared. He is a good boy because he really listens to what you are saying and how you are saying it.

I love how he looks! I guess I'm just very anxious to give him a full bath because he gets so wet when he goes outside in the morning with all that dew. And his feet and tail are stained! I did wash him with some whitening shampoo and brushed it out a little and it looks better. So I'm more concerned with the dirtiness of his hair. But either way, it doesn't stop me from cuddling with him and kissing him!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

We are so excited you are so excited. We love talkers too! Thanks so much for following the rules...you know the pictures. Your babies are beautiful. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

Hello new mom! I just love your introduction. I can feel your joy in every word you have written. Louis just fit in right from the get go! he sounds very easy going and a lot of fun! I wounder how he did as a show dog? I sure would have given him a bunch of points. I'm glad you are a groomer who likes to take pictures because there are a bunch of us here on the forum who try very hard to groom on our own but we have lots of questions. 
PS He already has you rapped around his little paw. Keep it up Louis mac and cheese sounds great!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Welcome to you and your adorable clan!! Louis is such a doll and it certainly sounds like he loves being with you in his new home. He has such pretty coloring...looking forward to seeing him when he is freshly groomed..altho I think he looks great just as he is. It is nice to have another groomer aboard..we can pick your brain about stuff LOL


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Louis is certainly a cutie, and he looks right at home.
Have fun together and welcome! :yo:


----------



## Lisainidaho (Feb 1, 2012)

Thanks for sharing all of those great pictures and your story. Looks like a wonderful clan!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He is SO cute and He looks RIGHT at home with the rest of the pack!! lol, seriously, looking at his pictures, you'd think he had been there forever and a day 

I love one of your reasons, "to practice with drop coat breeds"..that's awesome and certainly enough to weigh the scale to yes! 

:welcome: to the forum
Kara


----------



## Kalico (Jan 11, 2012)

He has the most charming expression, no wonder you adore him!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

He is so handsome. Looks like he is settling in well. Congratulations!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Congratulations! It sounds like all three (not sure about the cats!) of you are already becoming a family. He is absolutely adorable.

I know what you mean about his coat. He looks great in the photos, but I know that I want Kodi's hair to feel clean and silky to the TOUCH, and I want him to smell clean and fresh too!. It won't be long before you can give him a complete bath... then, of course, we will want MORE PICTURES!!!:biggrin1:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Very nice looking pack you have there, the picute of them on the round bed looks like there planing something. I think he looks perfect.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Well, Welcome to the Forum and Congratulations for your new pack member!

He certainly is a cutie!


----------



## Atticus (May 17, 2011)

WOW lucky you and him! ok I will need some pictures of these hairless cats too!!! Interesting a groomer would have hairless cats HAHA. He is very handsome and so is your poodle,glad they are friends already!


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Congratulations. Sounds like he's settling right in. He has the cutest face!


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Congratulations! He's really cute and sounds like a perfect addition to your family. 

Love all the pictures.


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Congratulations! Louis is beautiful and so is your poodle. It's great that they are fast friends.


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

He's so cute! Love your standard too. They look like peas and carrots already.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you everyone! Leroy and Louis get along so well. They play with toys politely and even played tug with a snake toy. I'm so glad I have him, but I'm getting comments from people who worry about getting an older dog cause "you never know what you can get." Louis is not skittish but startles easily. It also takes him a little bit to get to know you. Some people may think he has behavioral issues when he just has a cautious personality. I was told I need to take him around children or other strange environments to see if he bites! As if he's damaged goods or something. He has been nothing but sweet towards me and my husband and other pets.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Welcome! It is awesome that Louis is fitting into your family so well. I love his name too. I have to echo Jody's comment about finding humor in that a groomer has hairless cats! :biggrin1: Would love to see larger pictures of them as well! Looking forward to seeing pictures after you are able to work your grooming magic on Louis. I think he looks pretty darned good right now! One great thing about this breed: even though they may not have had a bath for awhile, they never smell bad - unless I suppose they have rolled in something. When Finn was smaller, he used to smell like pee a lot, but I just realized as I am typing this, I haven't noticed him smelling for quite awhile now. Not sure when it stopped.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

:welcome: Louis is so adorable looking - love his cute face! It sounds like he has made himself at home right from the beginning. I wouldn't listen too much to people trying to second guess the situation. My one Hav is a little cautious and the other is the opposite! You will see his true personality the longer you have him. Everything is new to him right now.

I love the way Leroy plays so well with him! It sounds like they are going to be best buds! Looking forward to seeing and hearing more of all of your gang.


----------



## Eddie (Feb 11, 2012)

:whoo:Welcome, Louis is one handsome guy , thank you for bring him into your home ,the world needs more people like you, your Poodle is beautiful.


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

sounds like you and Louis are the perfect match. I have a Hav friend with a hairless cat


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

tokipoke said:


> Thank you everyone! Leroy and Louis get along so well. They play with toys politely and even played tug with a snake toy. I'm so glad I have him, but I'm getting comments from people who worry about getting an older dog cause "you never know what you can get." Louis is not skittish but startles easily. It also takes him a little bit to get to know you. Some people may think he has behavioral issues when he just has a cautious personality. I was told I need to take him around children or other strange environments to see if he bites! As if he's damaged goods or something. He has been nothing but sweet towards me and my husband and other pets.


Oh fer heavens sakes! Poor little Louis has only been with you for a couple of days!!! Tell those people to back off and let him have time to settle in. Even older "rescue" dogs can learn to be wonderful, well-balanced pets, but Louis, from what you've told us, isn't a rescue, but a dog who has been lovingly cared for by his breeder, and now has moved to a new, loving home. Of course it's going to take a bit for him to settle in, but if you are gentle and encouraging,while at the same time exposing him to lots of positive, up-beat interactions with new people, places and dog, he'll do just fine.

You also have an advantage many people DON'T have... You already have an adorable, well-balanced, all-settled-in big brother to show him the ropes and keep him from worrying about new things. Young dogs key off more experienced dogs. If Leroy shows Louis there's nothing to worry about, I'm sure Louis will soon come to trust that he's right!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

tokipoke said:


> Thank you everyone! Leroy and Louis get along so well. They play with toys politely and even played tug with a snake toy. I'm so glad I have him, but I'm getting comments from people who worry about *getting an older dog cause "you never know what you can get*." Louis is not skittish but startles easily. It also takes him a little bit to get to know you. Some people may think he has behavioral issues when he just has a cautious personality. I was told I need to take him around children or other strange environments to see if he bites! As if he's damaged goods or something. He has been nothing but sweet towards me and my husband and other pets.


Ugh, other people and their opinions! :frusty:
No matter where one gets their dog (breeder, shelter, rescue, pet store), others will surely have something to say.
I always end the conversation curtly with "well, he has a home and lives with me now."


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Glad there are lots of new Hav owners like myself here. Congrats, he looks so happy and cute!


----------



## Grindstone50 (Feb 13, 2012)

He's cute as the dickens! And looks so content! Congrats. Enjoy....it's hard not to spoil them....


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Thanks for your comments 

You guys are the Hav experts so wondering if Louis personality is "normal" (I was reading the thread 'Personality of diff lines' which was interesting).

Louis is very cautious and some people have even described him as "skittish" but I disagree. I think it just takes him 2-3 days to warm up to someone and he dislikes anyone coming on too strongly. He does not like loud, sudden noises or fast movements. BUT, once he is comfortable with you and knows you are not a threat, he's a whole different dog. When I first met him he'd duck everytime I tried to pet him. He'd startle when I'd sneeze or coughed. But now he knows my mannerisms and he loves to roughhouse with me. I'm always confounded when I see him being so meek and wary of people's hand gestures, yet he's so happy and bouncy as I vigorously ruffle his face, swipe his head back and forth, tap his body and push him around. I even push him over and roll him on his back as I playfully hit his face. Lol he LOVES it. At home he tears around the house with joy. In public, he's very careful, alert, and easily spooked. I tell people he does not bite, but to slowly pet him. He does fine with this. People even tell me how wonderfully calm and chill he is. He just likes to take everything in and come around at his own pace.

My husband hasn't had the chance to get acquainted with him. In Louis's mind, my husband is stiill a stranger. He tried holding him when I took him to a restaurant (we sat outside), Louis was good in my husband's lap, until he suddenly sprang out of his arms, shuffled across the table (nearly knocking drinks over), and jumped back into my lap. He's such a momma's boy. He's REALLY taken a liking to me and is always confident with me even when I make weird movements or try to pick him up. I want him to eventually be like this with everyone. Louis really hates my boss at work, and so he thinks there might be something wrong with Louis! He growls and barks at him. My boss tried holding him in his lap. Louis leaned his body as far away as possible and was looking for anyway to jump onto the floor. It's very perplexing to see such drastic personalitites in him. He's your typical Hav with me but aloof with others. I think he's coming around to my husband though. He'll come near him, lick his hands, and let him pet him, however if my husband tries to pick him up, he runs away.


----------



## Judy -- Toby & Jaime's mo (Apr 21, 2007)

Perhaps Louis has not been around many men or perhaps even not been treated kindly by one or more men. I have rescue HAVs, so a few of the characteristics mentioned mirror behavior of my dogs (much more extreme in my dogs). However, your dog has only been there a very short time and I would say it takes about a month to settle in. I would let Louis do things on his terms with your husband. With the puppy mill rescue dogs, we always have to let do their interacting with us on their terms. Maybe have him do some training/walking with him with lots of praise and ummy treats. In our house, our two rescue HAVS just LOVE me (and our senior HAV just loves her daddy) but my husband is sure the treatsa pizza just in the house and the dogs come running whenever food is involved. 

Louis and Leroy are adorable together and I love their name combo. Was Louis his name or did you rename?

Sounds like you got a real winner! Best of luck,


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

It sounds to me as if somewhere in his past he has had a negative or frightening experience with someone. Watching the hands so carefully and pulling away when he feels frightened, could be the result of someone being short tempered with him. However, this is only the beginning of his relationship with you and your family and it sounds as if he's doing great.

I think he's gorgeous, but then again, he reminds me mightily of my Bailey, especially in a few of your photos. You're in for a very special experience with your beautiful little boy. This is only the beginning. 

Welcome to the group!


----------



## wynne (Apr 30, 2011)

adorable!!! Especially like the ones with the standard poodle! Welcome to the family.


----------



## waybrook (Sep 13, 2009)

What an adorable baby! You are one lucky mama...


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Louis is doing better with my husband. I told him I thought that he probably grew up being afraid of men. He is giving him lots of treats to show that his hands are not threatening. My husband renamed Louis. I wanted him to name him so he would feel more involved.

Here's a close-up pic of my cats. I also tried taking a family photo (last pic) but it was hard. This was the most successful photo lol. They don't say "herding cats" is difficult for nothing...


----------



## dodrop82 (May 21, 2010)

LOL!!! I Love them all!!! And as a retired groomer, I completely understand having hairless cats!!! If I hadn't discovered Havanese, I'd have Chinese Crested Dogs!!!


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Wow, it sounds like you are really prepared - much more than I was when I got my hav lol. All of your animals are beautiful (love how you described your poodle earlier as 'beautifully coiffed' - it shows how much you love what you do!)!!! -Especially Louis though hahaha (I'm slightly biased ). So glad for Louis, that you took him in, and glad for you, that you took him in .

There's at least one more groomer that I know of on this forum and probably many more that I don't know are groomers (or that I just don't know). I am always glad to see a groomer with a hav, simply because of all of the grooming horror stories here - seems like grooming a hav is not easy .


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

heatherk said:


> Wow, it sounds like you are really prepared - much more than I was when I got my hav lol. All of your animals are beautiful (love how you described your poodle earlier as 'beautifully coiffed' - it shows how much you love what you do!)!!! -Especially Louis though hahaha (I'm slightly biased ). So glad for Louis, that you took him in, and glad for you, that you took him in .
> 
> There's at least one more groomer that I know of on this forum and probably many more that I don't know are groomers (or that I just don't know). I am always glad to see a groomer with a hav, simply because of all of the grooming horror stories here - seems like grooming a hav is not easy .


Thank you  My four legged family all need grooming! lol good thing I can save money and do it myself. The cats just get a bath every 2 weeks, nail clipping, ear cleaning, and teeth brushing.

I agree that grooming a Havanese is NOT easy. It seems easy cause they look natural. But that's actually the hardest look to achieve. I love when Louis falls asleep on his side, and his beard gets all flat and smushed on the side of the face he was laying on. It's so cute. I also find it cute when I carefully put him in a nice topknot, and within an hour it's all messed up lol. I do want to try different haircuts with him, but I have a feeling my husband prefers the natural Hav look. He also mentioned "You know, when Louis looks at you, he really LOOKS at you. Like he's seeing you with admiration, and waiting," which is so true! Some dogs give you a look with nothing behind it. I just love those big brown eyes of his, and his smile


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

tokipoke said:


> Louis really hates my boss at work, and so he thinks there might be something wrong with Louis! He growls and barks at him. My boss tried holding him in his lap. Louis leaned his body as far away as possible and was looking for anyway to jump onto the floor. It's very perplexing to see such drastic personalitites in him. He's your typical Hav with me but aloof with others. I think he's coming around to my husband though. He'll come near him, lick his hands, and let him pet him, however if my husband tries to pick him up, he runs away.


It sounds like your boss may have really pushed himself on Louis and overwhelmed him. That may take longer to overcome than an original introduction, especially if your boss has now developed a negative impression of who Louis is. BOTH of them need work!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

tokipoke said:


> Louis is doing better with my husband. I told him I thought that he probably grew up being afraid of men. He is giving him lots of treats to show that his hands are not threatening. My husband renamed Louis. I wanted him to name him so he would feel more involved.
> 
> Here's a close-up pic of my cats. I also tried taking a family photo (last pic) but it was hard. This was the most successful photo lol. They don't say "herding cats" is difficult for nothing...


ound:Trap 'em all up on a table! That will do it!

...Oh, wait. I forgot, half of them are cats. Take that picture fast!:biggrin1:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

tokipoke said:


> I love when Louis falls asleep on his side, and his beard gets all flat and smushed on the side of the face he was laying on. It's so cute.


Kodi likes to climb under a blanket with you and cuddle. When he comes out, his moustache and beard are going in 10 different directions. We call it "bed nose".:biggrin1:


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

Louis is simply adorable!!! He looks so happy in his new home. Leroy is quite handsome, too. Standards are great dogs. Long ago we visited my aunt in Germany and she had a chocolate standard poodle. He was great. I found it odd that we took him to the restaurant with us and there were quite a few dogs there. All of a sudden my aunts dog started chasing another dog around the vineyard out back. It was quite amusing.

Your cats are so cute. How are they tolerating the newest member of the family?


----------



## Sandi Kerger (Mar 18, 2009)

Your dogs and cats are absolutely beautiful - but Louis, what a charmer.

When we got our first Hav, she was 7 months old from a breeder. She latched on to me and still favours me over my husband. For the first 3 weeks she was with us, she would not go to my husband, and would not even go for a walk with him. He was so crushed. Now - she just loves him, but she is still wary of strangers and trusts just certain people that she knows already. Funny thing is, sometimes when people come that she doesn't know, for some reason she will take a fancy to some of them, but not all of them - Our other hav - and we got this one from the same breeder - at 10 weeks old - loves everybody and wants to go to everyone. Couldn't it just be different personalities? Could it have anything to do with the fact that I got the first Hav at an older age and the other one when she was just a baby? Sort of the same Louis experience?


----------



## jessegirl (May 13, 2011)

What cute boys! I love him! I love their cuddle shot in the bed. Welcome!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Congratulations! He is beautiful and they are so easy to love!


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Sandi Kerger said:


> Your dogs and cats are absolutely beautiful - but Louis, what a charmer.
> 
> When we got our first Hav, she was 7 months old from a breeder. She latched on to me and still favours me over my husband. For the first 3 weeks she was with us, she would not go to my husband, and would not even go for a walk with him. He was so crushed. Now - she just loves him, but she is still wary of strangers and trusts just certain people that she knows already. Funny thing is, sometimes when people come that she doesn't know, for some reason she will take a fancy to some of them, but not all of them - Our other hav - and we got this one from the same breeder - at 10 weeks old - loves everybody and wants to go to everyone. Couldn't it just be different personalities? Could it have anything to do with the fact that I got the first Hav at an older age and the other one when she was just a baby? Sort of the same Louis experience?


It's funny you mention this. I was worried that Louis would hate my husband. It just took him a bit to get to know him. Louis has spent two full days with my husband at home (while I'm at work) and he reports that Louis takes treats from his hands, he is able to pick him up, put him in his crate, put a collar on him, take him for a walk... and I came home today and found Louis sitting contently in my husband's lap! He says Louis follows him around the house all day. What is weird is that my husband's friend (male) came by the house and he said Louis ran up to him right away and liked him. We also had other people at the house and he was fine with them. Maybe he thinks that people in his "home" are "okay" but he is wary of strangers in public. I'll be taking him next week to work again and he'll see my boss. Wonder if he'll remember that he hates him...


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Louis is so cute! Look forward to hearing more about him.


----------



## gertchie (Jan 28, 2012)

I love doggy bed head! Especially when they're still half asleep...they remind me of a little kid! Thats why I call Ozzie my little hairy son!


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Wow! I really hate it when people discount an older dog, or act as though they no longer have a worth, they are of great value, and they are worth just as much as that cute puppy. One of the differences is, you will not have had control of the very early years, this in no way means you can not make the pup yours, it will take a bit of time as any new member coming in will. If they are not house trained the time you spend training is less, with a young puppy they have to mature first.

As breeders are different in how they keep and expose their dogs, the one thing I can tell you, that you get with a dog coming from a breeder is a dog that is highly socialized with other dogs. I never gave the importance of this a thought until Yogi who is reactive with other dogs, Misty can from breeder at three, she is a dream around other dogs, I never have to worry she will get herself in trouble, she has great doggy social manners among her own kind.

With a older dog (show/breeder/stud) coming from a breeder depending on how many dogs they have and how they keep them, you often have a dog that never lived in a family where they get a lot of undivided attention from the humans, this does not mean they were not cared for, it was different. Now you have a dog that is suddenly the center of their new world with lots of scary new things. It's a bit of doggy over load, so they will take a bit of time to settle in and find their place. When Breeders place one of their older dogs they are hoping that dog will get a chance to be the center of attention in a home.

You are very lucky because you will get to do a lot of firsts with you dog, things that there was not time for in their past home. Be sure to expose your dog to many postive experiences and enjoy the moments along the way. My girl Misty use to startle with loud noises, around the holidays I do a lot of baking this means a mixer is being used, I called her over before turning it on, with the other dogs, the first time, I would start and stop she was frighten, yet curious enough to stay, when I was done I let all the dogs lick the mixer blades. Today if she hears the mixture she is the first to the kitchen (It still brings a smile to my face).

Remember, many of the things your other dogs take for granted and are comfortable with, are firsts to your new dog. Enjoy the firsts and new adventures try to see them thrugh you new pups eyes.


----------



## curly_DC (Nov 27, 2011)

In reading some of the comments about your boss who doesn't like your dog, or strangers who think your dog has behavior issues for being timid, I wonder if that's because you dog is just sooooo cute and adorable, that people want to approach and pet and talk to him!! That's why I think this breed makes such a great therapy dog. 

My dog is around a lot of people when we go outside, and imagine how exhausting it would be to "perform" for every stranger. These Havs are cuties!! 

People may feel a bit rejected if the cute little dog doesn't return their attention or affection?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

curly_DC said:


> In reading some of the comments about your boss who doesn't like your dog, or strangers who think your dog has behavior issues for being timid, I wonder if that's because you dog is just sooooo cute and adorable, that people want to approach and pet and talk to him!! That's why I think this breed makes such a great therapy dog.
> 
> My dog is around a lot of people when we go outside, and imagine how exhausting it would be to "perform" for every stranger. These Havs are cuties!!
> 
> People may feel a bit rejected if the cute little dog doesn't return their attention or affection?


Really good point!:thumb:


----------

